
The Coalition acknowledges the issues with Gears 5 - DeanLikesComics
https://metro.co.uk/2019/09/10/gears-5-players-are-getting-apology-rewards-for-significant-launch-issues-10716905/
======
DeanLikesComics
It's nice when a development team not only acknowledges the issues but decides
to make good. Giving out Scrap, the in-game currency is a nice move. What do
you guys think?

